# New indoor Bow range In Flint Area



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just thought Id drop the info on here. Theres is a new state of the art indoor archery and shooting range opening on Center road in Burton. Pop up 3-d range and pistol ranges etc, This place is going to be sweet!!!!!

Check it out at www.Advancedranges.com


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea getting real excited about that place opening.. For a while I was driving from shelby township down to roseville every thursday to shoot bowling pins, hopefully they have something like that up at this new one.. It does say you can shoot taticall rifles but what about regular rifles I wonder? Would have to see how long it is to accomidate 100 yard shooting.


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

PiercedOne said:


> Yea getting real excited about that place opening.. For a while I was driving from shelby township down to roseville every thursday to shoot bowling pins, hopefully they have something like that up at this new one.. It does say you can shoot taticall rifles but what about regular rifles I wonder? Would have to see how long it is to accomidate 100 yard shooting.


The gun ranges are still being worked on so I didnt see much of that. The bow range is sweet. Dirt ,tree's ,elevated platforms...All just minutes from home


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

gotta check this out


----------



## Tru-N-Sea (Jul 1, 2005)

That place is like 2 minutes from my house! I've seen them working on it even before they put the sign out front. One of these days we'll all have to get together and do a little shooting!

Captn---


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tru-N-Sea said:


> That place is like 2 minutes from my house! I've seen them working on it even before they put the sign out front. One of these days we'll all have to get together and do a little shooting!
> 
> Captn---


 
Were neighbors! Im 2 minutes away!


----------



## dewman22 (Jan 3, 2008)

Where is it located? I can't be very far either, I live in Grand Blanc.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like it may be all of 10 miles from GB.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I stopped in last week before heading north. VERY nice set up, I think the guy that run's it is named Walt. Noone was shooting but he showed me the set up, everything from 10 yard-50 yard, a moving broadside deer target with pop ups and situational targets (shoot or don't shoot)


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

heard it's really expensive to shoot there.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

dewman22 said:


> Where is it located? I can't be very far either, I live in Grand Blanc.


I'ts the old Wolohan Lumber Co on N. Center RD north of E. Court...I hear the 3-D course is awesome but very$$$$$$$$$


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

Whoa, This is the first I have heard of it. I live in Swartz Creek, can't wait to check it out


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Update for you all.. Went on their grand opening Nov 1. It is a really nice place it does still need a lot of work but definatly much nicer than other places I have been before. I didnt try the 3-D shoot but it did look pretty cool. The gun range is really nice. Plus having the archery and air rifle ranges also could see spending some serious time there getting everything sighted in and keeping up with the pratice. 
Only a few things I didnt like too much. They are going to sell hand guns which is awesome but all the ones they had were a little high priced for most average shooters IMO. The big kicker was they dont allow reloads for shooting handguns. I asked why and they said it was due to thier insurance and liability. 
I think being thier opening weekend they might be a little uptiy about it so hopefully they do relax that because we bought a box of thier reloads (which I think is what they really want you to do) and they seemed decently accurate but dirty as all crap. Glock started to jam near the end and we had only put 200 or so rounds through it. (Side note: that Glock has seen thousands of rounds and jams came more from the mags (which I replaced) than ever from fouling from the bullets. Buddie I bought it from put more than 1000 rounds through before he had any type of problems with it jamming using his reloads.) 
But overall a really good experience definatly will be nice now in the cold weather to be able to still shoot and not freeze while trying to do it. Plus depending on how busy they are I think they are pretty liberal on the shooting times. We only paid for an hour but were there much longer but their wasnt a line and a lot of other people were watching so im sure it was good for business being their opening weekend.


----------

